# montags Abend



## R&J

Ich muss einen Schreiben für meinen Deutschkurs schreiben. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagt, welche von dieser Sätze richtig sind:

- *monntags und mittwochs Abend* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend)gehe ich *in* Deutschunterricht oder:
- *Monntag und Mittwoch abends* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend) gehe ich *zum* Deutschunterricht

- Um 6 Uhr fahre ich *zur* Sprachenschule
oder:
- Um 6 Uhr fahre ich *in die* Sprachenschule

- Um zehn Uhr vormittags mache ich eine Pause *zum essen* / *zum Essen*

Vielen Dank


----------



## trollmann

Schwierige Fragen, auch für einen Muttersprachler!
Auf jeden Fall:

"..gehe ich *zum* Deutschunterricht"

"fahre ich *zur* Sprachschule"

"zum *Essen*"

Und "Montag" schreibt man mit einem "m".


----------



## flame

Hi,



			
				R&J said:
			
		

> - *monntags und mittwochs Abend* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend)gehe ich *in* Deutschunterricht oder:
> - *Monntag und Mittwoch abends* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend) gehe ich *zum* Deutschunterricht
> 
> - Um zehn Uhr vormittags mache ich eine Pause *zum essen* / *zum Essen*


 
hierorts wären alle Formulierungen auch ohne -s richtig:

Montag Abend fahre ich ...
Mittwoch Abend gehe ich ...
um zehn Uhr Vormittag mache ich ....


----------



## Whodunit

R&J said:
			
		

> Ich muss einen Schreiben (einen Text?) für meinen Deutschkurs schreiben. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir sag*en könntet*, welche von dieser Sätze richtig sind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *monntags und mittwochs Abend* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend)gehe ich *in* Deutschunterricht   oder:
> - *Monntag und Mittwoch abends* (jeden Monntag und jeden Mittwoch am Abend) gehe ich *zum* Deutschunterricht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Montag" schreibt man mit einem "n", ebenso "montags". Richtig ist die zweite Variante. Ich würde es allerdings so schreiben:
> 
> *Jeden Montag-und Mittwochabend *gehe ich zum Deutschunterricht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Um 6 Uhr fahre ich *zur* Sprachenschule
> oder:
> - Um 6 Uhr fahre ich *in die* Sprachenschule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beide sind richtig. Es kommt darauf an, was du sagen möchtest. "zur" impliziert den Unterricht allgemein, d.h. dass du dort bestimmte Sprachen lernst. "in" impliziert den Ort, die Sprachenschule, und zwar, dass du nicht nur Unterricht dort nimmst, sondern auch zum Beispiel auf die Pausen gehst etc.
> 
> Außerdem gefällt mir das Wort "fahren" nicht. Man kann nicht _in_ die Schule fahren, sondern nur _zu_ ihr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Um zehn Uhr vormittags mache ich eine Pause *zum essen* / *zum Essen*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ich bin für "zum *E*ssen".
Click to expand...


----------



## flame

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Außerdem gefällt mir das Wort "fahren" nicht. Man kann nicht _in_ die Schule fahren, sondern nur _zu_ ihr.


 
Es lebe der kleine feine Unterschied! Ich bin 13 Jahre *in* die Schule gefahren. Wäre ich nur *zur* Schule gefahren, hätte ich nie ein Schulgebäude von innen gesehen. Kann das wohl daran liegen, daß mein gesamter Schulweg in Österreich lag?


edit: format


----------



## a.u.r.i.n.k.o.

Hallo,

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass es besser klingt, wenn man schreibt:Um zehn Uhr mache ich eine Pause um zu essen?


----------



## flame

a.u.r.i.n.k.o. said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Findet ihr nicht auch, dass es besser klingt, wenn man schreibt:Um zehn Uhr mache ich eine Pause um zu essen?


 
nein - ich finde Whodunit (ohne *um*) klingt besser, und am besten klingt's mit großem *E *(Reform - die Zweite!  )


----------



## FloVi

flame said:
			
		

> Es lebe der kleine feine Unterschied! Ich bin 13 Jahre *in* die Schule gefahren.



Ich bin ganze zwei Mal *in die* Schule gefahren, danach drohte man mir mit der dauerhaften Wegnahme meines Rades, wenn ich damit erneut über die Flure rasen sollte...


----------



## Whodunit

flame said:
			
		

> Es lebe der kleine feine Unterschied! Ich bin 13 Jahre *in* die Schule gefahren. Wäre ich nur *zur* Schule gefahren, hätte ich nie ein Schulgebäude von innen gesehen. Kann das wohl daran liegen, daß mein gesamter Schulweg in Österreich lag?
> 
> 
> edit: format


 
Na ja, das ist nun etwas schwierig. "in" die Schule fahren kann man auch als Unfall darstellen: Wenn mein Bus _in_ die Schule fährt, dann ist er kaputt. 

Wie kannst du 13 Jahre *in* die Schule gefahren sein? Du bist *zur* Schule gefahren und dann *hinein*gegangen. 



			
				flame said:
			
		

> nein - ich finde Whodunit (ohne *um*) klingt besser, und am besten klingt's mit großem *E *(Reform - die Zweite!  )


 
Hehe, ich klinge besser? - als was denn?


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich bin ganze zwei Mal *in die* Schule gefahren, danach drohte man mir mit der dauerhaften Wegnahme meines Rades, wenn ich damit erneut über die Flure rasen sollte...


 
Da hattest Du aber strenge Lehrer, du Armer ....

Das konnte uns damals nicht passieren, denn bei uns gab's keine Flure, nur Gänge (aber das wäre ein anderer Thread ...)


----------



## flame

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn mein Bus _in_ die Schule fährt, dann ist er kaputt.


 
Hurra! Übereinstimmung: das ist bei uns auch so, manchmal bröckelt auch der Verputz des Schulhauses ab!



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie kannst du 13 Jahre *in* die Schule gefahren sein? Du bist *zur* Schule gefahren und dann *hinein*gegangen.


 
wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre; genaugenommen bin ich ...
... 13 Jahre *in* die Schule *gegangen*, davon 4 Jahre in die Volksschule (allgemein gesprochen - hat nichts mit einer konkreten Ortsveränderung zu tun)

.... 13 Jahre *in* die Schule *gefahren*, davon unter anderem 4 Jahre mit der Straßenbahnlinie 43, die letzten zwei mit dem Motorrad. Damit wissen wir jetzt, welches Verkehrsmittel ich im allgemeinen und im konkreten Fall (für einen Großteil der zu überbrückenden Distanz) benutzt habe, um mich der Schule zu nähern. Ich hätte ja auch reiten können. Damit ist der logistische Vorgang nun mit begrenzter Genauigkeit beschrieben.

Sollte ich jemals *zur* Schule *gefahren* sein, dann bin ich bei der entsprechenden Haltestelle der Straßenbahn ausgestiegen (also ebenda hin gefahren) oder hätte in Schulnähe einen Parkplatz gesucht, ohne mich aber notwendigerweise dem Schulgebäude überhaupt zu nähern; mein Stammcafé lag in der selben Straße. Natürlich hätte ich dann auch *in* die Schule *gehen* können.

Ein Münchner Freund fuhr *zum* Stachus, aber dort wollte er gar nicht hin, er ging zwei Gassen weiter ....




			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hehe, ich klinge besser? - als was denn?


 
die Kunst des Zitierens 

blau = editiert


----------



## R&J

Vielen Dank. Die Antworten sind sehr interessant.

Ich liebe die deutsche Sprache, aber ich glaube, dass ich werde nie das Gebrauch der Präpositionen richtig lernen  

Es ist mindestens tröstlich zu bemerken, dass es sogar für die Muttersprachler shwerig ist, eine Übereinstimmung über dieses Thema zu treffen  

Vielen Dank.


----------



## R&J

Noch eine Frage darüber.
Man sagt: "*Am* abend sehen wir fern"
Sagt man auch "Am Montag Abend sehen wir fern"? oder nur "Montag Abend sehen wir fern"?, und noch: "Am Montag abends sehen wir fern"

Danke


----------



## Melody81

Du kannst sagen "Am Montag Abend sehen wir fern" oder nur "Montag Abend sehen wir fern"..dagegen ist "Am Montag abends sehen wir fern" falsch in diesem Satz


----------



## Ralf

R&J said:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage *hierzu*.
> Man sagt: "*Am* abend sehen wir fern"
> Sagt man auch (1) "Am Montag Abend sehen wir fern"? oder nur (2) "Montag Abend sehen wir fern"?, und noch: (3) "Am Montag abends sehen wir *abends* fern"
> 
> Danke


Meiner Ansicht nach sind alle drei Varianten möglich:

(1) Hier könnte man eine Besonderheit verstehen, die den Montag Abend von anderen Tagen unterscheidet ("Am Samstag gehe ich Schwimmen, am Sonntag in die Kirche - aber am Montag Abdend sehen wir fern."). ... Oder man bezieht sich ganz konkret auf den Montag (F: "Bist du übermorgen wieder im Forum?" - A: "Nein, am Montag sehe ich fern.)

(2) ... ist vielleicht etwas etwas umgangssprachlicher und drückt eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit aus: "Montag Abend sehen wir (immer) fern, also muss ich die Hausaufgaben bis 17.00 Uhr erledigen."

(3) ... betont die Tageszeit, zu der am Montag fern gesehen wird.

Bitte beachte, dass es sich hierbei keinesfalls um feste Regeln handelt. Es ist lediglich mein Versuch, gefühlsmäßige Unterschiede im Sprachgebrauch zu erklären. Dabei sind insbesondere die Grenzen zwischen (1) und (2) recht fließend - wenn es denn überhaupt Grenzen gibt.  

Ralf


----------



## superjules

Aber 'am Montag sehen wir ('nur' ist impliziert) abends fern', das kann man wohl sagen 
sj


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> (3) ... betont die Tageszeit, zu der am Montag fern gesehen wird.


 


> Sagt man auch (1) "Am Montag Abend sehen wir fern"? oder nur (2) "Montag Abend sehen wir fern"?, und noch: (3) "Am Montag abends sehen wir *abends* fern"


 
Der letzte Satz geht nicht. Wie soll ich denn "am" Montag "abends" fernsehen? Das Wort "abends" heißt doch so viel wie "jeden Abend", oder? (vgl. "Montag abends sehe ich fern = jeden Montagabend sehe ich fern") In dem Satz "Am Montag sehen wir abends fern" hieße das konkret "Am Montag sehen wir jeden Abend fern". Ergibt das Sinn?


----------



## flame

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das Wort "abends" heißt doch so viel wie "jeden Abend", oder?


 
ich würde meinen, "abends" kommt von "*des Abends*" und wäre am ehesten mit "am Abend" im Sinne von "zur Abendzeit" gleichzusetzen.

Insofern würde "Am Montag sehe ich abends fern" bedeuten:

"Am Montag sehe ich am Abend fern, an anderen Tagen am Vormittag"


----------



## FloVi

flame said:
			
		

> ich würde meinen, "abends" kommt von "*des Abends*" und wäre am ehesten mit "am Abend" im Sinne von "zur Abendzeit" gleichzusetzen.
> 
> Insofern würde "Am Montag sehe ich abends fern" bedeuten:
> 
> "Am Montag sehe ich am Abend fern, an anderen Tagen am Vormittag"


Dieser Schluss lässt sich aus dem geschriebenen Satz nicht ziehen. Der einzige Fakt ist, dass am kommenden Montag Abend der Fernseher angeschmissen wird. Irgendwelche Schlüsse hinsichtlich anderer Abende lassen sich nur ziehen, wenn die Betonung berücksichtigt werden kann. Je nachedem, ob sie auf "Montag", "Abend" oder "fern" liegt, kann die Aussage andere Dinge implizieren.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Der letzte Satz geht nicht. Wie soll ich denn "am" Montag "abends" fernsehen? Das Wort "abends" heißt doch so viel wie "jeden Abend", oder? (vgl. "Montag abends sehe ich fern = jeden Montagabend sehe ich fern") In dem Satz "Am Montag sehen wir abends fern" hieße das konkret "Am Montag sehen wir jeden Abend fern". Ergibt das Sinn?


"Am Montag sehe ich abends fern" bedeutet nur, dass er kommenden Montag zwischen 18:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr fern sieht (oder fängt die Nacht erst um 23:00 Uhr an? Egal, Ihr wisst, was ich meine ;-)). Dass er/sie das jeden Montag tut, ist keinesfalls damit gesagt. Nur wenn der Montag weggelassen wird, ließe sich eine Regelmäßigkeit heraus hören: "Ich sehe abends fern." Um auszudrücken, dass wir jeden Montag Abend vor der Kiste hocken, müsste der Satz "Montags sehen wir abends fern." lauten.


----------



## Melody81

ähmm und noch was gleich am Anfang dieses Themas, wurde die Frage gestellt ob es heisst "zum essen" oder "zum Essen"..geantwortet wurde, dass es groß geschrieben wird..es wird aber klein geschrieben, da es sich um eine Tätigkeit handelt "essen" steht in diesem Satz als Verb, also bitte klein schreiben!!!


----------



## cyanista

Es ist hier kein Verb, Melody. Es ist ein substantivierter Infinitiv -  was durch den Gebrauch des Artikels gekennzeichnet wird (zum=zu dem) - und wird daher großgeschrieben.


----------



## Melody81

Lies dir den Satz mal durch! Ich mache eine Pause zum essen! Hier ist gemeint um zu essen und da wird es klein geschrieben..der Satz macht keinen Sinn wenn man es groß schreibt..dann müsste der Satz umgestellt werden.. Bsp: "Zum Essen mache ich eine Pause, um halb zehn vormittags!"


----------



## Kajjo

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Cyanista an, "zum Essen" ist nun wirklich eine ganz eindeutige Form eines substantivierten Infinitivs. Mit der Satzstellung hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.

"Das ist ja zum Heulen.", "Ich gehen zum Essen.", "Ich bin beim Kochen."
"zum = zu dem, darf hier nicht aufgeteilt werden, aber steht eindeutig mit Substantiv. 

siehe Wahrig 2003, Fehlerfreies Deutsch, Regel 477.2

Fraglich bleibt die Großschreibung nur dann, wenn der Satzbau eben gerade nicht die Substantivierung eindeutig ergibt, sondern nur gedanklich ermöglicht.

"Der kleine Max lernt rechnen." (denke: zu rechnen)
"Der kleine Max lernt Rechnen." (denke: das Rechnen)

Wahrig 2003, Regel 101.3

Dagegen heißt es:
"Ich gehe jetzt essen."

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Melody81 said:
			
		

> Lies dir den Satz mal durch! Ich mache eine Pause zum essen! Hier ist gemeint um zu essen und da wird es klein geschrieben..der Satz macht keinen Sinn wenn man es groß schreibt..dann müsste der Satz umgestellt werden.. Bsp: "Zum Essen mache ich eine Pause, um halb zehn vormittags!"


 
Ich schließe mich den anderen Meinungen an. Was meinst du denn mit dem unterstrichenen Teil? Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn ergeben, wenn es ein Substantiv ist. Wir sprechen doch über _die Abhaltung des Essens_. Ich gehe eben zu dieser Abhaltung bzw. werde ihr in Kürze beiwohnen.


----------

